# Dice Roller App on Facebook?



## Erdrick Dragin (Aug 24, 2011)

Anyone here know the reason why no one has developed a polyhedron dice roller on Facebook as app? I'm looking for one and can't find it. You figure there'd be one by now?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 24, 2011)

Erdrick Dragin said:


> You figure there'd be one by now?



I don't figure that, actually. Are a lot of people doing play by post games in Facebook Groups? It'd work well for it, but I honestly haven't heard anyone doing it.

If you are, and you don't trust the DM to use a smartphone dice roller, link to Invisible Castle rolls instead.


----------



## Erdrick Dragin (Aug 24, 2011)

Here's the funny thing. Several months back, there was a dice roller on Facebook. For some reason it's gone and no one's made one since. It's strange. I think it was when that Facebook D&D Game was on there, which is also gone for some reason.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 25, 2011)

Erdrick Dragin said:


> Here's the funny thing. Several months back, there was a dice roller on Facebook. For some reason it's gone and no one's made one since. It's strange. I think it was when that Facebook D&D Game was on there, which is also gone for some reason.



The D&D Tiny Adventures game was meant to promote supplements. I think they got as far as PHB2 and stopped adding content to it. My guess is that, whatever they were spending on its development and upkeep, they couldn't show a comparable boost in revenue and killed it.

It was a pretty unambitious game, although the basic scenarios were interesting enough. It doesn't really measure up to things like Dragon Age Legends available on Facebook today.


----------



## Erdrick Dragin (Aug 25, 2011)

I see. I wish they kept the dice roller app up


----------



## ArchDruid76 (Sep 29, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/thedicebot/


----------



## Morrus (Sep 29, 2017)

ArchDruid76 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/thedicebot/




This thread was 7 years old.


----------



## IraJacobs (Feb 27, 2019)

Well now it's 2 more years old, and [MENTION=82555]the[/MENTION]DiceBot is still around, but can't be added to a group chat.  Any idea for dice rolls in a FaceBook Messenger Group Chat?


----------

